# Noisy breathing and retching



## ladylilith (Sep 25, 2008)

My 2 y.o. spayed indoor cat Loona has been having what seems to be respiratory issues. I just got back from the vet and after spending $250 and three hours there (it was originally going to be $500), they weren't able to figure out what was wrong. They ran a blood panel, did a snap test and took x-rays. Everything came back normal except her WBC count was slightly low and the x-rays showed a lot of poo/gas in her GI tract (I could have told them that she poos a lot!!). They want to see her again tomorrow to take another x-ray and check her GI motility... if the poo/gas doesn't move, then they want to do a barium x-ray! #*&@

So here is the story. About a week ago, Loona threw up a couple times shortly after eating. The next couple of days she would dry heave after eating and at random intervals, seemingly trying to throw up, but nothing would come out. This dry heaving continued despite the fact that she's been eating and drinking normally. Thinking it was probably a hairball, I gave her some Petromalt and used the FURminator de-shedding tool on her to try to alleviate the symptoms. She now still shedding very heavily and occasionally retches but nothing comes out... 

I am worried about her... when she rests/sleeps she makes really weird breathing noises, almost like a brachycephalic dog! She also snores much louder than she used to... it used to be barely audible, but now you can hear almost every breath. Also, her meow is very hoarse, and she doesn't have as much energy as she usually does. She almost seems kind of depressed. Not sure if this could be related, but she does have pretty severe gingivitis for a cat her age.

I do use a clumping clay litter, and I read some articles today that suggested it may be bad for their health, so I am going to switch to non-clay litter soon. I really hope it isn't the litter that is making her sick. 

Has anyone else had a similar experience with their cats? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated. I am so frustrated and worried about my baby, UGH


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

A vet once told me that feline asthma is often misdiagnosed as hairballs because they produce similar hacking and retching sounds. You might want to discuss with your vet the possibility that your girl is suffering from asthma.

Laurie


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Hi did the vet check out her mouth and nostrals. There could be a blockage. Did they check for asthma? Did they do a check x-ray to see if there is fluid around the heart? I don't see how her GI tract has anything to do with her breathing? Is she pooping? Keep up with the brushing.

Kathy


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Could be a stretch, but try opening her mouth and looking to see if there is any string or twine wrapped around the base of her tongue. Its something we see frequently with cats and they present as you are describing. If there is a string there, don't try to remove it! Get her to the vet ASAP>


----------



## ladylilith (Sep 25, 2008)

The vet took x-rays two days in a row and said that everything looked normal. She is still having the noisy breathing (mostly on exhalation I've noticed), and tends to vomit if she eats too much dry food so I have cut down her portion. I think it's actually more like regurgitation because the food is not digested at all.

It occurred to me that she may have a human hair stuck in her throat (I have very long hair), but I would suspect something like that would eventually become dislodged by eating?

She has another appt. next Wednesday. They want to do a dental and they will check her passages while she is anesthetized. I just hope it is nothing serious. I'm a little irritated that I paid so much money for all those diagnostics and I still don't know what is wrong with her. :dis


----------



## OzzeeTantrum (Mar 26, 2010)

I wish I had some kind of knowledge to help you. But all I can say is that I hope that the vet finds what it is on the next visit and we shall keep you and your lovely cat in out prayers. Good luck. Hang in there, hun. atback


----------



## ladylilith (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, I wanted to post an update as Loona had a dental cleaning today and the vet checked her throat while intubating her.

She said that the folds in her larynx (she used layman's terms so I'm not sure what she meant, but I think possibly arytenoid cartilages) appeared abnormal. They are normally smooth mucous membranes, but Loona's are apparently bumpy.

Loona is only two years old, so she thinks that throat cancer is unlikely, but suggested that if her aforementioned symptoms continue, she should go see a specialist and have a bronchoscopy performed. 

Is there any chance it could possibly be an allergy? Like maybe to clumping cat litter... I was reading how it can cause respiratory issues in some cases... 

She is also having real issues eating. I'm assuming her mouth must hurt because of the dental... this is her first one. Poor baby.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

ladylilith said:


> Is there any chance it could possibly be an allergy? Like maybe to clumping cat litter... I was reading how it can cause respiratory issues in some cases...


I would guess an allergy is possible, as is asthma. The specialist would be the one to provide you with an accurate diagnosis.



> She is also having real issues eating. I'm assuming her mouth must hurt because of the dental... this is her first one. Poor baby.


Offer her warm canned food soup (canned cat food mixed with warm water). She should be able to lap that up easily without undue discomfort.

Laurie


----------



## ladylilith (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Laurie. She has also been acting really crazy since I got her home from the vet... is this normal? I think she is high out of her mind or something 8O


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

She could still be loopy from the anesthesia and or pre-induction sedatives. If they gave her a post-procedure pain med, she could also be loopy from that (depending on the drug involved). She should shake it off by tomorrow, though I've had drug-sensitive cats who took several days to get back to entirely "normal", whatever that is. LOL!

In the meantime, keep her off of furniture and away from stairs that she could fall off of and hurt herself.

Laurie


----------

